# Verdrahtungsreihenfolge



## veetkam (20 Juli 2004)

Hallo ersmal! :roll: 

Habe anbei eine Zeichnung beigefügt, mit einem für mich als Praktiker sehr wichtigem Punkt bei der Verdrahtung von Schaltschränken.
Bin sehr interessiert an euren Antworten.

Gruß Sorbas


----------



## ralfm (20 Juli 2004)

Hallo Sorbas,

ne interessante Frage. Kommt etwas auf die Darstellung an. Wenn so wie Du es darstellst, als Punktverdrahtung, ist es sicherlich eine Sache der Absprache zwischen der Konstruktion und den Monteuren. Es gibt ja auch noch die Form der Zielverdrahtung, bei der die Reihenfolge gegeben wird. Das mögen aber wenige Monteure. Als ich noch mit den Händen gearbeitet habe, wäre ich auch nach Nummer 4 gegangen.

Grüße
Ralf


----------



## PeterEF (20 Juli 2004)

Meine Vorzugsvariante ist nicht enthalten: sternförmig. Das vermeidet Fehler, die entstehen wenn jemand eine Draht aus der Mitte rausbaut (meist sogar ohne Absicht). Außerdem sind bei Ausfall einer Verbindung die anderen dann immer noch auf definiertem Potential, in den dargestellten Fällen nicht immer.

Irgendeine (nicht betriebsinterne) Vorschrift dafür ist mir aber nicht bekannt.

Peter


----------



## ralfm (20 Juli 2004)

PeterEF schrieb:
			
		

> Meine Vorzugsvariante ist nicht enthalten: sternförmig. Das vermeidet Fehler, die entstehen wenn jemand eine Draht aus der Mitte rausbaut (meist sogar ohne Absicht). Außerdem sind bei Ausfall einer Verbindung die anderen dann immer noch auf definiertem Potential, in den dargestellten Fällen nicht immer.
> 
> Irgendeine (nicht betriebsinterne) Vorschrift dafür ist mir aber nicht bekannt.
> 
> Peter



Hallo Peter,

wie meinst Du jetzt sternförmig? Wie sollte das in diesem Beispiel aussehen?

Grüße
Ralf


----------



## veetkam (20 Juli 2004)

Des versteh ich auch net ganz! :shock: 

Sorbas


----------



## cth (20 Juli 2004)

Hallo Zusammen,

die Verdrahtung in der Variante 4 habe ich so in der Ausbildung gelernt und
ist auch in der alten Firma so üblich.
Abweichung nur wenn wir in die Tür springen.
Meine Auszubildenden lernen es auch nach dieser Variante.
Die Zielverdrahtung ist auch verbreitet macht aber nur in bestimmten Fällen Sinn.
Schlechtes Beispiel ist eine Türverdrahtung für eine Wendeschützschaltung,
da leidet der Zusammenhang gewaltig oder die Verdrahtung benötigt zuviel Adern.

Gruß Christian


----------



## PeterEF (20 Juli 2004)

Nun ja Sternförmig meint nicht von einem zum andern, sondern alle zu einem: verbinde 1 mit 2, 1 mit 3 und 1 mit 4. Sieht man z.B. Koppelrelais nebeneinander, so ist in der Regel der A2 von allen auf einem Potential, und zwar durchgeschleift. Wird diese Verbindung irgendwo unterbrochen, können sich alle Relais nach der Unterbrechung teilweise recht seltsam verhalten. Wenn von jedem A2 eine Leitung (sternförmig) zum Potentialverteiler geht, kann man solche Probleme verkleinern. Gut: es ist mehr Aufwand, aber irgendwo ist immer ein Haken.

Peter


----------



## cth (20 Juli 2004)

Das Problem mit dem unterbrochenem A2 umgehen wir ganz einfach.

*Man benutzt Twin- Aderendhülsen und schon hat man keine Probleme.*

Gruß Christian


----------



## ralfm (21 Juli 2004)

Morgääääähn,

@Peter EF: Naja, für den Gemeinsamen der Steuerung, hier A2, gibt es bestimmt ne Potentialklemmleiste, aber z.B. bei ner Wendeschützsteuerung? soll man für die vielleicht 3-4 Anschlüsse eine Klemmleiste einbauen? Klar, hat Sternverdrahtung Vorteile, aber der Aufwand ist recht groß. Um nochmal auf meine Vergangenheit zurück zu kommen: Wenn man den A2 am Anfang und Ende auf Potential legt ist die Unterbrechungsgefahr mindestens halbiert. Mehr als 2 Anschlüsse an Klemmen, Schützkontakten etc. sind eh nicht korrekt.

Wenn cth ausbildet, und seine Azubi´s die prüfung packen, dann liegt er bestimmt richtig

Grüße
ralfm


----------



## zotos (21 Juli 2004)

*Nicht wirklich wichtig...*

...es ist zwar schön wenn so etwas nach irgendeinem System konsequent gelöst wurde. Aber wichtig ist das es funktioniert und das Ausfall und Störsicher. Ich empfehle für das schleifen des A2’s eine Potentialklemmleise von der für jede Reihe im Schrank abgegriffen wird und diese Reihe im Ring geschleift wird. Also eine Mischung aus Stern und Ring.


----------



## veetkam (21 Juli 2004)

Seh´ ich auch so. Ich sprach natürlich von der Verdrahtung des geschalteten Außenleiters! Beim Neutralen gibt es solche Verdrahtungspläne, wie oben aufgemalt nicht. :!: 
Es wäre natürlich einfacher, wenn die Planer im Plan sich gleich eindeutig festlegen würden und statt ein H zu zeichnen, 
sich für ein n oder u entscheiden würden. Dann könnte man genau nach Plan verdrahten!
Da es anscheinend aber keine Norm gibt für diesen Fall sollte, man diese vielleicht mal erfinden. Würde (ausnahmsweise) 
mal Sinn machen, oder?
Wer aus der Industrie kommt kennt diese sinnlose Sucherei, weil jeder ohne Überlegung macht was er will.

Gruß Sorbas


----------



## Markus (21 Juli 2004)

in unseren eplänen ist das aber ersichtlich...
sieht in etwa so aus:


 |
 | _________
 |/
 o


----------



## veetkam (21 Juli 2004)

Ja das ist schlauer. Ist aber nicht überall so. Vielleicht die Norm in Richtung Planer machen, dann braucht man die kleinen Verdrahter nicht zu überfordern (sind ja manchmal sogar ungelernte Hausfrauen).

Gruß Sorbas


----------



## ralfm (21 Juli 2004)

Markus schrieb:
			
		

> in unseren eplänen ist das aber ersichtlich...
> sieht in etwa so aus:
> 
> 
> ...



Hallöchen,

ich wollte gerade schreiben: Wie in meinen Bildern? Sind die gelöscht?
Und ich werde es mir hinter die löffel schreiben: Du sollst kein H machen


----------



## Markus (21 Juli 2004)

nein die bilder sind nicht gelöscht


----------



## cth (21 Juli 2004)

Hallo Markus,

das mit den Winkeln nennt sich Zielverdrahtung.
1. Anschluß oben, dann nach unten und von unten nach rechts  weiterverdrahten.

Diese Art der Verdrahtung ist zur Fehlersuche das Non Plus Ultra,
weil man jeden Draht sehr gut nachverfolgen kann.

Hallo ralfm,

die Idee ist auch nicht verkehrt am Anfang und Ende aufs Potential legen
aber wer hat im Schaltschrank immer so viel Platz.

Natürlich auch nur zwei Drähte unter eine Klemme, bedeutet auch mit Twin- Hülse nur eine Doppeladerendhülse auf einen Anschluß.

Ich hoffe geholfen zu haben.

Gruß Christian


----------



## ralfm (22 Juli 2004)

cth schrieb:
			
		

> ...Hallo ralfm,
> 
> die Idee ist auch nicht verkehrt am Anfang und Ende aufs Potential legen
> aber wer hat im Schaltschrank immer so viel Platz.


Hallo Christian,

ich kenne das eben aus alten Zeiten: Da waren im Schaltschrank alle 
+/N-Klemmen der Aktoren in der gleichen Anzahl vorhanden, wie die Gesamtzahl. Und das waren Phoenix federkraftklemmen, also mehr als genug Klemmstellen. 

Grüße
Ralf


----------

